# drag strip



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

Well i went to speedworld to run my 200sx. My best time was a 19.988, not that great, but it was hella fun.  I also ran a 20.069, 20.112, 19.997. My reaction times were 1.411, .685, .680, and .662. On my best time the reaction time was the .685.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

question... what do you have done to your car? and is it auto or manual?


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

i have an obx muffler, and a k&n drop in, and it is automatic, and i also i rims that are heavier than the stock ones


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

that's really slow. i thought the ga16 would put a car into the 17s.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

sno said:


> *that's really slow. i thought the ga16 would put a car into the 17s. *


 Bear in mind, that it was his first time at the strip, and as soon as he gets rid of them "bling bling" rims, and makes sure his car is properly tuned, he should be running around 17-18s...So give him a bit of a break.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Moved


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

*hmm*



stealthb14 said:


> *Bear in mind, that it was his first time at the strip, and as soon as he gets rid of them "bling bling" rims, and makes sure his car is properly tuned, he should be running around 17-18s...So give him a bit of a break. *


in what way do u mean, properly tuned. And no i am not seeing a 17 in my future.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2003)

the rims might be your biggest set back right now.....i had some "bling bling" rims that my friend gave to me for a nice price....200w/new tires....anyway... i took them off and i keep my car on thr tuned list monthly...(she has alot of miles on her)...i noticed a big diffrence in my car period when i changed the wheels to something a little lighter and nicer....i am not a car tech, but i have had this problem....just my .02...hope i helped ....peace


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

i appreciat the reply bro


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

Part of the problem is that he's at a higher altitude...............Phoenix is around 2000-2500ft elevation IIRC......... that means he only has about 95% as much air to work with as the guys at near sea level, which will hurt his times (guys in Colorado seem to run about a 1 full second slower at 5000ft, which is 85% of sea level pressure......., so maybe .3-.5 seconds slow for Phoenix?).

They are still a little slow though. I think a little work on the launch and his shifting should help a little.


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

i have an automatic, so i dont shift, well i guess i put it in first then shift to second then drive. Well i have a video if anyone wants it, i can send it to u through aim, it is a good video


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

stealthb14 said:


> *Bear in mind, that it was his first time at the strip, and as soon as he gets rid of them "bling bling" rims, and makes sure his car is properly tuned, he should be running around 17-18s...So give him a bit of a break. *


i wasn't trying to be rude. so i apologize if i came across that way. it's just that his times kinda scared me cuz i'm running a ga16 with i/h/e and if all i get are 20 second 1/4 times then i'm gonna be pissed.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

the rims arent hurting that much at all. if you shifted your auto u would run a better time. also are you launching or coming off at an idle? im not sure what the stall on a stock torque converter is but maybe try holding the brakes and revving to about 2500 till the tree lights up. just trying to help


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

Ok, well i am going to the track tommorrow, i was reving to about 1500rpms, but ill take it a little higher. i just put my stock wheels back on, and i have done the manual shift in first and second. it does help.


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

I would run the tranny at full stall on the launch (probably around 2500rpm on a stock auto), and manually shift at redline if you have a tach.

To launch at full stall, you want to powerbrake/brake torque the engine. This is done by holding the car in "1" with the brake and gas all the way down simultaneously. You only want to do this the last few seconds as the tree starts to count down so as to avoid putting too much heat in your tranny (and to keep the clutchpacks happier).

If oyu don't have a tach, shift 1-2 at 40mph and 2-3 at 75mph (42mph is redline in 1st, and 77mph is redline in 2nd with the GA's 4 speed auto and 3.83 gears).


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

Well I just went back to the track tonight, and ran my car with the stock wheels. I got a best of 19.3 w/ .97 rt, i also got a 19.5 a couple of times. Hopefully soon i can hit an 18. That would be nice


----------



## turbotommy (May 28, 2003)

my homie ran i 15.23 at spdwrld and i beat him by 2.5 car lenghts. didnt catch my 30% street tires till half way through second, ran 5lbs boost..i think i could hit mid 14's with my 13" stockers and low air pressure (good trick for traction) & 8lbs of boost 
i live in AZ too...tempe u know


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

your homie that ran 15.23 has a stock ga?


----------



## turbotommy (May 28, 2003)

no no no...he has a civic w/ b16a, obd1 ecu & lsd


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

oh, ok.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

you shouldnt be concentrating on reaction times AT ALL. you can sit there for 20 minutes after the green light and still pull a 19.xx.
youre looking for 60' times and trap speeds. youre money is in the 60'. get a good 60 foot and you will get a much better trap. rt's are only good for beating the dude next to you.


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

that is very true. I am working on it. I got rid of those rims i had. that is a start.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2003)

here in carson city nv about 5,000 feet i ran a [email protected] 72.00 with a completly stock ga. it has 17's on it though. now with I/H/E and a 75 shot nitrous I am sitting at [email protected] still slow the ga are not drag racing material.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

ouch, 75 shot and only a 16? dang.... if i went up to a 75 shot, id be upper 12's lower 13's... whats stock hp on a ga?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

115bhp, 90 something at the wheels... he said he was riding on 17" rims, though, and on a sentra, that is HEAVY... but what wheels are on it now? IMHO, you oughta keep some 13's or 14's sitting around to swap with your fronts when you drag... should take half a sec off your times.


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

The big clue should be his altitude...........

Going from 5000ft to sea level will put him in the low-mid 15's......


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

yeah my car has no power in that high of an altitude...


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

the rims really dont matter. my stock steel rims weigh more than my 17's. although with the taller sidewall on your stockers you will get better traction. at sea level with your mods and the 75 shot you should be in the mid 14's at the least mgaff


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

Ok well i just installed my cai. It is an injen cai. It seems to make my car run so much better. I am not sure what it will do for me at the track, but i am going wednesday so i guess i will find out. I also ordered my headers and cat-back exhaust, those should be here this week some time.


----------



## StreEtdraggR (Jul 4, 2003)

SR20DE's RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

well i just got my new motor mounts and transmission mounts installed, and i did my cai a couple of weeks ago, i have my exhaust sitting along with my new headers waiting to be put in.


----------

